# IBEW 213 Vancouver Wage/Wait Time



## benzdel (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey, just applied to the electrical union local 213 I have 2 years of schooling at BCIT and about 2000 Hours of work experience, just wondering how long it usually takes to get accepted. And what are the wage rates for 2nd,3rd, and 4th year Journeyman electricians. Do they pay by work place hours or schooling ? thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

There must be an apprenticeship program in BC no? You should be schooling or writing your 1st year tests I'm thinking. I don't know hoe BC works tho.

The IBEW in Alberta (424) posts the current agreement for us on their web site. It shows all the wages, etc.


----------

